# Your Favorite and Least Favorite Architecture Style



## hmelissa (Aug 5, 2013)

I really like the style of the Baroque. This can be observed in Moscow or St. Petersburg. There are many palaces in this style.


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

Like:
Georgian
Art Deco
Gothic
Classical 
Brutalist (done well)
Second Empire

Dislike:
Baroque
Post Modern
Modern
art nouveau


----------

